# Just so I can get to know you folks...



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

...I do this with my FB Friends...I would like to know what guilty pleasure movie (even if the film is universally considered horrible) and/or song you like?  I think I will start off with...

Movie - Popeye (1980)
Song - "Summer Nights" (From grease)...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

film: Road House with Patrick Swayze...

song: Grandma Got Runover by a Reindeer.  

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Movie:  Hope Floats

Song:  The Night Has a Thousand Eyes


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Movie:  Grease 2 (or any musical, really)

Song:  Pleasant Valley Sunday by the Monkees (it's a fun song to sing a long to)


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

I have to say this...Grease 2 I own on DVD (and watch annually; it is sort of my torture test....and I even own the soundtrack... )

Hope Floats is the most depressing films I have ever seen...truly, I wanted to get a therapist, because there was no happy ending...even Garth Brooks song made you just question your reason for breathing...

Road House...sweet! And nuthin's wrong with Grandma Got Run Over...a damned classic!

Same goes with She Bop (even tho it took into my 30's to finally get what she was talking about...lovely!)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Eric Zawadzki (Feb 4, 2011)

Movie: Attic Expeditions (if we're talking TV series, too, LEXX)
Song: Come Sail Away, by Styx (entire band? Blind Guardian, and if that's wrong I don't want to be right. )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Movie...an expensive 80s flop called Streets of Fire

Music...anything by Ray Stevens before about five years ago when he got political.  The Streak, or It's Me Again Margaret both come to particular mind.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Movie - Stargate , Soldier or Big Trouble in Little China. (Yes, I like Kurt Russel)

Song - Iron Butterfly's In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida, Rob Zobie's Draguala, anything played by Stevie Ray Vaughn & as for newer Adele's Rumor Has It.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

Movie,  Any of the Laurel and Hardy movies  ( I've seen them so many times I know most of them word for word )

Song,  "Itty Bitty Betty" by Eddie Cochran. Any of his other songs as well and also Gene Vincent.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Movie: "The Gamers: Dorkness Rising"


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Movie: Saturday night fever 
Song: poker face


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Movie: Valley Girl (a young Nicholas Cage)

Song: Midnight at the Oasis (fun to sing )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Movie: Real Genius

Song: Don't Worry, Be Happy


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

movie: My Fair Lady
song: Dueling Banjos

another thread to check out for the purpose of getting to know folks around here is this one: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3048.850.html

It was started in 2009 but resurrected on page 35 so that would be the best place to start reading it if you don't have time to slog through all 39 pages.


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

Movie: Brick

Song: Lady Gaga - Bad Romance (I don't even like Lady Gaga, but this song grew in me quite a bit)


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

OK.  No issues with Gaga, Adele.

Streets of Fire....wow...haven't seen that since about...15 (as I just aged myself)...loving the answers (the dueling banjos...eww!)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

tomato88 said:


> Movie: Brick
> 
> Song: Lady Gaga - Bad Romance (I don't even like Lady Gaga, but this song grew in me quite a bit)


Have you seen this version? It's a good "parady" of the song:


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow.  

I love this video...a history lesson put to the Madonna (wannabe) of our age.  It was truly brilliant...may show that to my son for his history lesson (the boy gets all the wrong ideas about the fairer sex from Youtube; good to see it put to good use!)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Movie: _Dr. Strangelove_

Song: _True Love Ways_ (Buddy Holly)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

grefuture said:


> Wow.
> 
> I love this video...a history lesson put to the Madonna (wannabe) of our age. It was truly brilliant...may show that to my son for his history lesson (the boy gets all the wrong ideas about the fairer sex from Youtube; good to see it put to good use!)


The company that did the video does interactive educational material for colleges. They don't do music videos, but they did do this one (the first one):


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Movie: _Dr. Strangelove_
> ...


IMHO, "Dr. Strangelove" is a classic, so should never be considered a "guilty pleasure."


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

That parody is probably the best one I've seen so far. Subbed their YouTube channel!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

grefuture said:


> (the dueling banjos...eww!)


Hey now! I call foul here. You asked for guilty music pleasures and I named mine. It's not something I force on others, it's my 'guilty listen when nobody else can hear' tune. If I had known that everyone's likes were going to be critiqued, I would not have responded. 
I realize that this movie scene was 'faked' and the boy wasn't actually playing the banjo parts in the movie. However I would have expected that someone with an autistic child could appreciate the sentiment that came along with it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

intinst said:


> Movie - Stargate , Soldier or Big Trouble in Little China. (Yes, I like Kurt Russel)
> 
> Song - Iron Butterfly's In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida, Rob Zobie's Draguala, anything played by Stevie Ray Vaughn & as for newer Adele's Rumor Has It.


I love In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida! Brings back fun memories!  

Movie: Dirty Dancing


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

"Sheller" (sorry, as that I didn't know your name)...hope no one offended you (especially me); folks were just having fun...  That, and i wanted to get to know folks in the forum...I need to make y'all think I am wonderful, so you can say "Hey, that Greg is awesome...and he wrote a book!"  

LOL

Everyone's choices have been interesting...some I can't see being criticized at all...to each his/her own, right?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

grefuture said:


> "Sheller" (sorry, as that I didn't know your name)...hope no one offended you (especially me); folks were just having fun... That, and i wanted to get to know folks in the forum...I need to make y'all think I am wonderful, so you can say "Hey, that Greg is awesome...and he wrote a book!"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Everyone's choices have been interesting...some I can't see being criticized at all...to each his/her own, right?


meh, no worries. I'm pretty thick skinned. I wonder if you offered your book up for free for a limited time (say like the first 10 responders on a KB post) if that could help you get the book out there and get some reviews. Is that a thing that can be done? I'd check with a mod before doing something like this to make sure it's cool.


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

I was playing with the idea...I think I may just go ahead and ask.  Thank ya!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

grefuture said:


> I was playing with the idea...I think I may just go ahead and ask. Thank ya!


Well then I expect to be the first responder since I brought it up.


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm i like quite a few things people would consider as guilty pleasures. I like cheesy films like Dirty Dancing, Grease, Ghost, etc

And i like soppy love songs too. I think the song i pretend i don't like anymore but secretly listen to occasionally would be MmmBop by Hanson, I used to be in love with Taylor too.  

And i can recite all the lyrics from most Spice Girls songs because i loved them back in the day also.


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

Hanson.  Sigh.

I admit...that's on my iPod...


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

grefuture said:


> Hanson. Sigh.
> 
> I admit...that's on my iPod...


*high five*


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I guess...
"Trick or Treat" (1986 horror movie starring Skippy from Family Ties)
"Ice Ice Baby" by Vanilla Ice.


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

Holy crap...I remember that movie....wow....talk about yanking something from the past....


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Movie:  Romeo and Juliet, the Franco Zeferelli version.  Music:  old, old country and bluegrass.  Stuff like "I'm gonna hire a wino to decorate our home"... that my family would not tolerate more than three seconds.


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

Not to get off on my own subject that I started (which I have totally enjoyed...interesting replies, to say the least)...where on the board would one post a sale of their novels?  A link or direction would be great...

OH, I had a couple more guilty pleasure answers...

Rustler's Rhaposdy (try to find that one!)
Endless love (song - yes I have to turn in my man card).


----------

